# Towing car with no engine using a tow dolly



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone ever done this? 
I just made a deal on a '69 GTO convertible project car but the car is about 850 miles from me. The engine and transmission are out of the car. 

I'd like to rent a tow dolly because they are inexpensive to rent 1-way and it would keep the weight down and be less stress on my 2014 Acadia that I'll be hauling it with. The engine and transmission are there but the engine is totally disassembled. I figured I'd load those into the back my Acadia.

The thing that concerns me with a tow dolly is that without the engine in the car, it there would be more weight on the rear wheels than on the front. Uhaul says cars being hauled with the dolly they rent should have more weight in the front than rear or it may cause whipping. 
They also say it is not allowed to put the rear of the car onto the dolly and tow backwards.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Roger I would rent a one ton panel van to haul that tow dolly, 900 miles hauling two tons is a job for a truck, not to mention better stopping control


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Btw, this is going to be from AZ to TX and I'm talking mid Oct to mid Nov sometime to make the trip. So the weather will be cooler. A Uhaul tow dolly is 750 lbs and the car without the engine should be about 2900 lbs. So that's a total towing weight of 3650 lbs and about 800 lbs in the back of the Acadia. Tow rating on a 2014 Acadia is 5200 lbs. So my combined cargo weight would still be less than what it's rated to tow. I think it should be able to handle that in cool weather and I'll take it pretty easy.
What I am concerned about is more weight on the rear of the GTO without the engine in it. Don't want to do it if it gets squirrely hauling one that way though.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes but stopping it is another concern


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

If you've ever towed anything with more weight in the back, you'll never do it again.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

You do want the tongue weight to be right or she's going to wag back there. There might be enough adjustment on the dolly...or not Your Acadia was not intended for pulling another car through multiple states.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with everyone else on this and if the dolly does not have brakes, it's a definite no. Your Acadia has the same engine as my Colorado so it's not an engine power issue. The tow characteristics of a car and on a dolly is not the same as a trailer. Uhaul may not even rent it to you based on the tow vehicle and distance. Their dollies are really intended to be towed behind a much heavier truck that will not be affected near as much. While other options will cost more than renting a dolly, your safety is worth it. This just sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks all! I really appreciate the advice and am listening closely.

I looked at a another option and right now feel it might be my best choice. Uhaul won't rent me a pickup one way but they will with this 10' truck. Better to put the engine in it anyway if it rained. I didn't know it would be this reasonable to rent both a truck and trailer. Wouldn't even have to pay more for the mileage or extra days. 
It only leaves me with how I would get to Phoenix but I can figure that out. But that will add to the cost some.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

having nearly wore out a new tow dolly in 15 years back in the 80's 90.s
I found that without engine weight was fine,,,, I even towed em without any sheetmetal also
no issues,,, what I found,,,, and this is just me,,,
is
towing a car on a dolly ,,,, NO tight corners ... I snapped a strap or 2 ,,,, even jumped a tire off 
over the front stop lip ... the inside turn tire gets alot of pressure,,,

very very nearly impossible to back up with the car on .... dont get cornered....
not even 5' ,,,really !!

some beech rattles and will drive you crazy with no load on it at 55 ..... 

gotta make sure you have NICE NEW tires on the GTO rear and correct lug nuts
AND good wheel axle bearings .....
oh AND differential lube,,, why you ask ??? well ... I live near Seattle 

I purchased a 68 GTO 4 speed body ,,, from a known friend ,say '1988 ish,,, do the deal
load it up only 15 miles from home 14 on the freeway and a couple side roads....ez cheezy

wire the exhaust up ...look for loose bolts and anything thats going to fly off ..fall off ..fall out etc... make sure all is tight ... tie the steering wheel with the seat belt 68's the wheel will turn on you after a few corners NON lock column and on the 69 up
you leave the key on and unlocked to keep the turn pressure OFF the lock pin in the column
I broke the pin on a mint 69 GP tilt leavin a guys drive way on a tight turn.... 
so I
hop on the I-90 east from west seattle... feels like a brake is on ,, hmmmm just feels heavy
with no motor,,
anyways ,,,,, I am towin this 68 doin 55 with my 79 3/4 ton 4x4 gmc I feel a tug 
then another tug ,,,, ok slow down a tad and wham???!!!! who threw the anchor out !!!!!look into the rear view and door mirrors and the car is skippin side to side with smoke rollin from the drivers side rear tire on the gto !!! WTF ???
barely get pulled over on a merge triangle on ramp area ,,,,,,cars honkin and smoke rollin
just as I get into the mercer island tunnel
whew ,,, safe ... try to pull forward ,,,, no go .... hop out and look at the 2 black hazed skid marks my brand new BF good rich TA radials just made for the last 250' on the freeway
well what caused the rear diff to lock up ??? NO LUBE I just toasted a 391 posi
dude drained the rear to play show n tell and didnt even bother to tell me he drained it and didnt refill it,,, well ... cops showed up they were cool they were all chuckleing,,,
unloaded it off dolly ... gave the ramp truck driver my address as there was nowhere for us all to park on the tunnel entrance,,,,, another 250' and I would have had nowhere to pull over ...

so
just so many things towing on 2 wheels on a dolly
NEVER tow backwards

write IN TOW with white shoe polish on the rear window for followers that are not
paying attention.... ADD EXTRA magnetic tow lights too its a long drive

rent a truck and car trailer pay the extra for safety 
get one with a winch 

never been 800 miles on a dolly in one trip one way but .....I think I would want it off the ground

Scott


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

roger1 said:


> Thanks all! I really appreciate the advice and am listening closely.
> 
> I looked at a another option and right now feel it might be my best choice. Uhaul won't rent me a pickup one way but they will with this 10' truck. Better to put the engine in it anyway if it rained. I didn't know it would be this reasonable to rent both a truck and trailer. Wouldn't even have to pay more for the mileage or extra days.
> It only leaves me with how I would get to Phoenix but I can figure that out. But that will add to the cost some.
> View attachment 136632


Have you just looked into having it shipped? These days there's a lot more competition in that market with all the online car dealers and ebay etc. Probably competetive with renting that rig and flying to Phoenix.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I haven't looked into it but I did think about it. But frankly I'm more comfortable dealing with the seller directly and go through all the parts with him while we are loading it. Everything is out of the car on the inside too. He's got all the small parts in boxes and some new parts too. This is a sight unseen purchase for me but he has probably sent me 100 photos with many I requested specifically.
Plus, I think I need to make a trip to Tucson sometime this fall to drop off a car. Then all I would have to do is rent a cheap car to get from Tucson to N. Phoenix which is only 130 miles.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

roger1 said:


> I haven't looked into it but I did think about it. But frankly I'm more comfortable dealing with the seller directly and go through all the parts with him while we are loading it. Everything is out of the car on the inside too. He's got all the small parts in boxes and some new parts too. This is a sight unseen purchase for me but he has probably sent me 100 photos with many I requested specifically.
> Plus, I think I need to make a trip to Tucson sometime this fall to drop off a car. Then all I would have to do is rent a cheap car to get from Tucson to N. Phoenix which is only 130 miles.


Sure thing. You might though still look into it just to know. Since you're going there anyway, you could examine the parts, then have it shipped (you'd be there to deal directly with the shipper), then get yourself back. You might be surprised at the price. I shipped a car from Maine to Tennessee several years ago, was about $800.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What will cost you is mileage. U-haul also has a cost per mile that gets added to the rental - gets real expensive real fast.

I don't know if Enterprise Truck Rentals have a better deal as you can rent a pickup capable of towing. I always use Enterprise for car rentals as they do not charge mileage rates like others do. Rent the 24' stake body truck, remove the sides, find a towing company to lift the car up and place it on the bed and drive home! LOL Phoenix Moving Truck Rental - Enterprise Truck Rental

I used to flat tow many of my car "finds" with a bumper tow hitch. Some had engines, some did not. In figuring the weight, you are assuming that the car is 50/50 in weight distribution, which it is not. More on the nose with the engine than the rear, so with no engine/trans it may be closer to 50/50.

If it were me, I would do it, or at least give it a shot. If I went down the road and the car felt unstable or was wobbling all over the road, then I would have plan B ready, and return the car/dolly for another try. The most important thing is speed. It is when you start going too fast that the trailer or towed item can begin to sway. Improper weight loading is also a problem and will cause swaying - that's why you load more on the nose, but not too much either as that can be a problem. With a tow dolly, I don't think this is as much of a problem as the front wheels of the car are on top of the dolly wheels.

You may find that 50-55 MPH is the safe speed to travel at, so you just have to know that you are in no rush. The next consideration is braking. You will be braking for 2 vehicles. So this means you don't want to make any sudden stops, you want to give plenty of following distance even if you have to make it by slowing down a bit to get space. You want to ease into each and every stop and if you can, time it so your don't have to stop - if safe and you don't create a 5 mile back-up behind you. Pull over and let others pass just so they don't do stupid things like pass you when it is dangerous.

You also cannot kick back and relax - you want to be vigilant and drive defensively - always watching the idiots around you. The minute you lose focus could be trouble. I would not travel at night. You also want to make sure others can see your brake/turn signals. I don't know if you have a wire plug-in in the back of your vehicle as some come factory equipped for towing. You could wire up some rear lights. U-haul may have a "kit" to do this. You could rig a length of wire and a 3rd LED style brake light up to your vehicle and put the brake light up on the rear package shelf or simply duct tape it outside on the trunk so you have something out back.

I think BLK69JUDGE pretty much covered it as well. It's just a matter of how big your kahoonies are and if you like adventure. Take lots of pictures along the way.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Cant say much about the tow dolly. We moved from Ohio to FLA in 78 when I was a teen..Towed a VW on a dolly, it got wiggly so we added weight to the nose it 1300 miles is a long trip. Its always an adventure. Last car I moved they changed my location to pickup the truck, place closed be for I could get there. So I talked a friend into a 6 hour drive one way in his truck. Tried to pick up a trailer in DesMoines. Got to the place that was suppose to have it at 7 am. No trailer in sight so we went to the main uHaul downtown. My teenage son watches the show RoadKill. I laugh cause its like reliving my roadtrips. Give yourself extra time something always comes up.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> What will cost you is mileage. U-haul also has a cost per mile that gets added to the rental - gets real expensive real fast....


Thanks for the good info but you did miss one thing on that Uhaul quote. The quoted price includes 968 miles and it's only about 850 from Phoenix to home. So no extra mileage charges. 
So the price for the truck and trailer is only about $700 more than a tow dolly would be.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Look into Uhaul local rental by the day. Should be cheaper if you drive out and back with the truck and trailer. Rent for three days. All depends on what they charge for mileage on the truck


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

roger1 said:


> Thanks for the good info but you did miss one thing on that Uhaul quote. The quoted price includes 968 miles and it's only about 850 from Phoenix to home. So no extra mileage charges.
> So the price for the truck and trailer is only about $700 more than a tow dolly would be.


Yep, I did miss that on your quote. I have rented U-haul in the past and the mileage rate at that time was where they made their money - may have only applied to local rent.

The price for the rental is not terrible. But, it is sometimes about budget. If budget is not an issue, then the truck/trailer is the way to go. You won't be putting any wear/tear on your vehicle. The trailer will have brakes & lights. It may be more stable. You don't have to worry about tire condition on the GTO or having any break down issues to contend with because it'll be on the trailer. Engine and parts will go into the truck easier and less chance of mucking up your vehicle.

The only gliche I see might be loading the trailer. I don't think thy have any kind of winch, so I would use a come-along to pull it up on the trailer. The come-along will also be used to secure the car and hold it in place. You will also want a chain/straps as well so you can secure the car front/back. I don't know what the trailer has to secure a vehicle, but it may be equipped for this?

If it is a budget thing, or as I stated, you don't mind an adventure, the tow dolly may work out well if you are prepared and cautious in driving. So as I see it, it is a flip of the coin with one option costing a little more money and possibly a little less grief if any incidences with the GTO crop up while flat towing it.

Me, I am cheap. I could afford the truck/trailer, but I think I might go tow dolly and get my pen/paper & camera out to chronicle the journey for the movie release of my life's story. But, I think I would also make the drive to see the car in person so as to make a final call on how I would transport it home.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

PJ is spot on. I rented a Uhaul car trailer a couple years back to pick up a Toyota race car project in NH. Their trailers do not have winches so loading may be difficult unless you have a few guys to help. They have built in front tire ratchet straps and a chain that would go from the frame of the trailer and wrap around whatever is close, front and back (rear axle would work on a GTO, I used a rear A arm on the Toyota and anything I could hook to in the front). I brought an extra chain and a huge pad lock as added insurance because I have a tendency to be paranoid about these sorts of things. This all being said, when you reserve a trailer from Uhaul, they ask a lot of questions about the tow rig which is why I suspect the dolly is a no go from the start. My original plan for the Toyota was a dolly and they said no to it.

My dad's buddy tried to rent a flat car trailer from them last year. He has the same truck as me (Chevy Colorado that has a 7000lb tow rating) and was not allowed to pick up the trailer. I know for a fact that the Colorado will tow a loaded car trailer since I've done it with mine, but they still rejected it based on size. The truck I used to tow the Toyota was an older GMC Sierra 4dr cab. That one was not a problem.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Decision made, I will rent the 10 ft van truck and full trailer.

Thanks a lot guys. It's been a lot of help to hear from people who have used a tow dolly before. Since I never have, I just didn't know. Yesterday I called a friend who I thought might have tried one with a car with no engine. He called me back last night and told me that in fact he had done it before. He said without the weight from an engine, he had bad bouncing issues and said it really slowed him down. He told me you definitely don't want to do it for a long trip like that.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Btw, I am going to restore this car myself and intend on doing a detailed build thread here on the forum. I always take a ton of good quality photos too of all my steps since I am also kind of into digital photography as well as cars.
I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys here.


----------



## 1964oldgoat (Aug 7, 2020)

roger1 said:


> Thanks all! I really appreciate the advice and am listening closely.
> 
> I looked at a another option and right now feel it might be my best choice. Uhaul won't rent me a pickup one way but they will with this 10' truck. Better to put the engine in it anyway if it rained. I didn't know it would be this reasonable to rent both a truck and trailer. Wouldn't even have to pay more for the mileage or extra days.
> It only leaves me with how I would get to Phoenix but I can figure that out. But that will add to the cost some.
> View attachment 136632


This is how I towed a car from Texas to Florida, using the small Uhaul and a car trailer. No issues. I’d recommend that over the dolly for sure.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

roger1 said:


> Btw, I am going to restore this car myself and intend on doing a detailed build thread here on the forum. I always take a ton of good quality photos too of all my steps since I am also kind of into digital photography as well as cars.
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys here.


Can't wait to see it. There is a lot of top notch information on here.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

I hauled my '67 from NC to MA during a Feb storm 18 months ago with a 10' U-Hual truck and car trailer. (My avatar is the car on the trailer after that trip). The truck was loaded with parts. The storm turned from rain to ice near the NJ/NY line, then to heavy snow by the time I got into CT. I only had one "white knuckle moment" but it was because I almost took a wrong exit. The GTO had no hood (with the motor wrapped in plastic) and no interior. I had never used a trailer before and have to say the trip was rather comfortable and the trailer was a real help. I would recommend it for ease, safety, and peace of mind.


----------



## Greg Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

You need a trailer with 4 wheel brakes and a half ton pickup . If you wreck you‘ve cost yourself a ton of money. I would stay away from U haul, their mantinance program is not great. I’ve towed race cars all over the country and bigger is always better. Putting the parts in the back of a mid size suv and hooking up a tow dolly is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## plm999 (Jul 23, 2011)

My advice is don't do it. You mentioned that the cost of the U-Haul rental is $950. Look into a car hauling service. When I bought a Pontiac back in 2012 it cost me like around $700 to have it delivered from Paradise CA, (yeah, the one that burned), which was in the middle of nowhere, to Ventura County. It took about 2-3 weeks to get it on a schedule, and was hauled on a regular car hauler that could hold several cars on two levels.
It arrived unscathed. These car hauling registries hook you up with someone already going that way, and they will be bringing several other cars, so you're getting some economy of scale. Your biggest challenge is that it isn't running, so it's a lot more trouble to load and unload, but since its a project car, an open air carrier won't be a problem.

When you consider such a long round trip, food, hotels, etc. on top of the rental cost, plus everything that can go wrong, it'll probably be cheaper to have it delivered, not to mention safer for both you and the car. Of course you have to go visit the car first, make sure it's what you really want. You're about to make a pretty big investment, when you consider the scope of a restoration. You want to have a pretty good idea what you're starting with.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

The car is in parts and I absolutely want to pick it up in person. My brother will help with loading and driving as well.
I've used Uhaul several times and haven't broken down yet. I think that 10ft truck and full trailer will work out well. Plus I'm going to get paid extra for the delivering the vehicle I'm selling to the guy in Tucson. I've changed the plan a little by deciding to rent the truck and trailer in Tucson and drive it empty up to Phoenix to pickup the GTO. The rental is actually about $85 cheaper that way and it gives me a way to get from Tucson to Phoenix which saves more money and time.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Spend the extra money and get a trailer with the proper truck to tow the gto! I have seen people get in a pickle with a tow dolly where they have to back up and jackknife the side of the tow dolly into the car . Or run the car into another car in a parking lot cause the tow dolly pivot is seized .


----------



## 2+2 (Aug 11, 2020)

roger1 said:


> Anyone ever done this?
> I just made a deal on a '69 GTO convertible project car but the car is about 850 miles from me. The engine and transmission are out of the car.
> 
> I'd like to rent a tow dolly because they are inexpensive to rent 1-way and it would keep the weight down and be less stress on my 2014 Acadia that I'll be hauling it with. The engine and transmission are there but the engine is totally disassembled. I figured I'd load those into the back my Acadia.
> ...


Hi, Tow with the Uhaul and your Acadia. Don't be in a hurry and check the straps often.Make sure the GTO is straight on the dolly if its on straight it will tow straight. Don't try to back it up, their not made to do that.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

*Decision made.*
*Driving my vehicle to sell to a buyer in Tucson and being paid extra for it.
Rent Uhaul 10ft truck and a full car trailer. Then drive to Phoenix to pick up GTO.
Drive back home to Texas and turn in the truck and trailer after unload parts and car at my house.*
*Planning on mid to late October.

Thanks everyone! You've been a big help with my decision.*


----------



## MHOpus (Jul 13, 2009)

roger1 said:


> Btw, I am going to restore this car myself and intend on doing a detailed build thread here on the forum. I always take a ton of good quality photos too of all my steps since I am also kind of into digital photography as well as cars.
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys here.


I am surprised you did not use U-Ship to just pick up the car and deliver it to you, I had them deliver a non-running 70 from upstate New York to Dayton Ohio for under $600.00. I did not have to leave the house. The can pick it up on a run with other vehicles.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think Roger has made up his mind, it is a good decision and sounds like it would be a lot of fun. There is no adventure of having it shipped


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Plus he us delivering a car close by.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Plus, you get all the thumbs up along the way when you drive it yourself.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitely don't tow backwards on a tow dolly! Tried that one time because I didn't want to disconnect the driveshaft. Things went well for about 100 miles, until construction routed traffic onto the shoulder. The step in the pavement upset the car, and the tail started wagging the dog. Turns out there was a little roll steer in the front suspension. Things got real interesting for a while. Had to keep telling myself to not slam on brakes and not to overcorrect on steering. Things eventually settled down, and I got the rig stopped. Got rid of the tailgaters, too!


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Good decision on the trailer. Around here, if the wheels touch the highway then the car better be licensed and insured.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Got it!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If anyone is interested, here is the restoration thread over at PY.






My '69 GTO Convertible Body-off Restoration Thread - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


My '69 GTO Convertible Body-off Restoration Thread 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice car Roger!


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the restoration thread over at PY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure which would be the better place for me to do a restoration thread, this site or on PY. So I am doing it on both concurrently. It seems like I'm getting a lot better precipitation on PY than here. I'm wondering if at this point whether I should stop here and just proceed with it at PY.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Nice car Roger!


Thanks! Do check out my restoration thread if you are interested in seeing more.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Roger. There are many of us here that frequent both forums. With that being said, if you are looking for critiques and answers to your questions I believe the PY forum is the better venue. The level of expertise is amazing with members that actually worked the assembly lines or the corporate offices. Many restoration shops are there too. One member 'North' is the go to guy for 69s. He worked the lines and I think he's trying to collect one of every model of 69 Pontiacs. 

I am green with envy of your workshop. The wife and I are looking for property in the Pacific NW to retire to. On my list is a separate garage/shop for my toys.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

It is oh too obvious that many here have never towed before or did it with way too much overkill.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Them old country squires could pull up a stump , not sure about braking though


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Rent a pickup and an open trailer. Don't take any chances.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

pontrc said:


> Them old country squires could pull up a stump , not sure about braking though


I panic stopped my diesel Super Duty, trailer and a 3400 lbs. car on the trailer with just the trailer brakes when I blew a brake line on the truck on the I-90 during rush hour (4:30pm) traffic. I guarantee you Jeg's setup was less than 1/2 the gross weight I had.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

NOS Only said:


> It is oh too obvious that many here have never towed before or did it with way too much overkill.


I needed the 10ft truck for all of this:



























Plus a set of 15X7 Rally 2 wheels (not in the photo) and extra set of cylinder heads the seller included with the deal.

Plus U-Haul doesn't like to rent a pickup truck for a one-way rental. No problem with the 10ft truck. Not sure I could have fit all this stuff in a pickup anyway. I would have had to load stuff into the car and that would have been a PIA.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Roger you did the best way possible, it is home now and that what counts. Keep us updated with your project hopefully it goes well.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

O52 said:


> Hi Roger. There are many of us here that frequent both forums. With that being said, if you are looking for critiques and answers to your questions I believe the PY forum is the better venue. The level of expertise is amazing with members that actually worked the assembly lines or the corporate offices. Many restoration shops are there too. One member 'North' is the go to guy for 69s. He worked the lines and I think he's trying to collect one of every model of 69 Pontiacs.
> 
> I am green with envy of your workshop. The wife and I are looking for property in the Pacific NW to retire to. On my list is a separate garage/shop for my toys.


Yes, I love my workshop. Definitely my dream garage. I had it built but my wife and I did some of the work ourselves. It was built in 2008 which is when I retired. I'm in it every single day.

Since I'm new to both forums and you aren't, do you think I should just provide a link to my PY restoration thread on the gtoforum restoration thread and quit updating it?


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Roger you did the best way possible, it is home now and that what counts. Keep us updated with your project hopefully it goes well.


Thanks. Are you a member of PY too? Do you think I should just do my restoration thread there?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

No not a member of py, I like it here a lot of good people who are willing to help. Think if you stay here you will see that👍


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

roger1 said:


> I wasn't sure which would be the better place for me to do a restoration thread, this site or on PY. So I am doing it on both concurrently. It seems like I'm getting a lot better precipitation on PY than here. I'm wondering if at this point whether I should stop here and just proceed with it at PY.


It's your call. The PY has more cheerleaders and you'll get those aficianodos who are the experts in restorations. Some of them know their stuff and others are know-it all's. You'll get a ton of suggestions on engine, trans, rear-ends, brakes, etc.. Sometimes so many suggestions that it only confuses and then they go off on tangents. They do have a larger audience.

I think here we follow and watch you do the work and let you pilot your own project. Many of us follow, but we don't always comment and may only throw a "Like" your way. If it is something that needs to be commented on, most of us will. Then when you have questions, we try our best to answer but no one knows it all. I liken this site like a group of car guys who get together and have a beer while talking Pontiac, each sharing, listening, learning, and supporting the other guy. I don't find the arrogance here I find over at PY, we're just a group of old school motorheads and we don't have to prove anything - we just wanna have fun with our cars. PY can be a little overbearing as pointed out with a ton of suggestions. They certainly cover more topics other than GTO's which can bring in more voices.

But, using both forums is no different than using several sources when working on any project. I like to have as much info as possible to make my best informed decision so I have to only do it once - and get it right.

So, its your call, its your restoration.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks JIm.
That's sounds like a really honest viewpoint and is really helpful since are a member of both and know them both really well. 
My main concern was that it seemed like there was so little interest in my build thread here that it might not be worthwhile. But it sound like it will still be very valuable. On PY, I have no problem with getting too much info or getting the comments from the know-it-all types as I am confident that I will be able to sort out all the info.

I'll go ahead and continue to maintain my restoration threads on both sites.
Btw, I like your new Avatar!

Restoration Thread - GTO Forum
Restoration Thread - PY Forum


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> It's your call. The PY has more cheerleaders and you'll get those aficianodos who are the experts in restorations. Some of them know their stuff and others are know-it all's. You'll get a ton of suggestions on engine, trans, rear-ends, brakes, etc.. Sometimes so many suggestions that it only confuses and then they go off on tangents. They do have a larger audience.
> 
> I think here we follow and watch you do the work and let you pilot your own project. Many of us follow, but we don't always comment and may only throw a "Like" your way. If it is something that needs to be commented on, most of us will. Then when you have questions, we try our best to answer but no one knows it all. I liken this site like a group of car guys who get together and have a beer while talking Pontiac, each sharing, listening, learning, and supporting the other guy. I don't find the arrogance here I find over at PY, we're just a group of old school motorheads and we don't have to prove anything - we just wanna have fun with our cars. PY can be a little overbearing as pointed out with a ton of suggestions. They certainly cover more topics other than GTO's which can bring in more voices.
> 
> ...


I knew I would see that pic again👍


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

roger1 said:


> Thanks JIm.
> That's sounds like a really honest viewpoint and is really helpful since are a member of both and know them both really well.
> My main concern was that it seemed like there was so little interest in my build thread here that it might not be worthwhile. But it sound like it will still be very valuable. On PY, I have no problem with getting too much info or getting the comments from the know-it-all types as I am confident that I will be able to sort out all the info.
> 
> ...




Sounds good. We really do enjoy and appreciate a good resto with the photos you are carefully taking - it does help others to see these things visually, whether our current members, those who will join in the future, or those who surf the web looking for info. It is an all around win for everybody. Doing as you are, it is a great way to pass along info such as fit and finish of many of the aftermarket parts, how to tackle all phases of the repair/rebuild needed and especially those tips that can be passed along that would not have been shown/learned if it was not for this kind of build. We all have our vision of what we want our car to look when done, whether a 100% return to factory or resto-mod. So this kind of spread can spark the next guy who jumps into a Pontiac build project or simply some upgrades.

We are a group of different ages with an assortment of backgrounds, experiences, and talents trying to support one another and our hobby, but, when we get behind the steering wheel of our Pontiacs and look out over the hood we all become the same..............we be bad asses!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

The Jegs setup looks sweet. We used a ski rope once to tow my buddies 72 Grand Prix. Was tense having to rely on the 72 to stop both the 72 and the 77 Grand Prix. The rope broke twice.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67ventwindow said:


> The Jegs setup looks sweet. We used a ski rope once to tow my buddies 72 Grand Prix. Was tense having to rely on the 72 to stop both the 72 and the 77 Grand Prix. The rope broke twice.


Towed this 1935 Dodge truck I bought for $25.00 at a local antique/salvage shop behind my 1956 Pontiac. My high school buddy drove it and used a pair of goggles to protect his eyes. Drove about 15 miles on the main roads. The chain held. This was probably 1977. Try that today! LOL


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Great pic. That was in the days of the Kodak 110. I am surprised that there is no thumb in the pic or a decapitation. We kept those in the family album for laughs. That next winter was the reason for my family migrating to Florida.


----------

